# looking for cheap room in Darwin



## fouriertyp (Jun 3, 2013)

the room in Darwin is so expensive. is there some cheaper one in suburb of Darwin? I am looking for one room with about $100 per week. it can be far from city, with some option of train or bus.


----------



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi I live in Darwin, we don't have trains here. Buses yes.

You are right it is very expensive to live in Darwin, rentals are very high. We pay $400/week for a 1BR unit in the CBD. Even if you go further south to Palmerston (about 20min south) it is still very expensive.

You probably best to use a site like gumtree.com.au as lots of people advertise on there with rooms for rent


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

fouriertyp said:


> the room in Darwin is so expensive. is there some cheaper one in suburb of Darwin? I am looking for one room with about $100 per week. it can be far from city, with some option of train or bus.


I remember I stayed at the YMCA in town for a good rate....had to wait for a vacancy and it was a pretty simple room.

Did the job for the time I was there....

Otherwise - it is a tight market with high demand...so you will be paying more and more.

Look on Gumtree for share houses or set up a share house yourself.
Use a big tent in the caravan park could also be an option.

Good luck


----------

